
Sharing a local docker registry with minikube - tango12
https://blog.hasura.io/sharing-a-local-registry-for-minikube-37c7240d0615
======
moondev
I run a registry inside minikube as well. However to push from my laptop I use
a docker image that runs socat and proxys to the minikubeip:registrynodeport.
Works great and is really portable. I just stop the local container when i'm
done.

